# +++ 1. Advent +++



## Kanal-Angler (29. November 2020)

Ich würde sie sehr gerne mal am Wasser hier bei uns in den Kanälen ausprobieren, wenn ich gewinnen sollte dann würde ich mich für eine LH mit einem 7.5 : 1 Schnureinzug entscheiden.


----------



## Dani. (29. November 2020)

Die LH Variante mit einer Übersetzung von 7.5:1 wäre perfekt


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2020)

LH bidde  

7.5 : 1 (75cm Schnureinzug)


----------



## el.Lucio (29. November 2020)

LH mit einer Übersetzung von 7.5 :1 bitte.


----------



## rustaweli (29. November 2020)

Würde ebenso LH wählen, in 7:5:1.
Schönen Advent allerseits!


----------



## Wavedancer (29. November 2020)

LH mit 7.5:1 wäre perfekt


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2020)

Hallo,

Als Multirechtshandoldie hätte ich gerne mal eine Linkshand ausprobiert, in 7,5:1 .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Harrie (29. November 2020)

Moin,
Linkshand mit 6,8 : 1 wäre schön.
Testbericht würde dann folgen.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Homer J (29. November 2020)

LH in 7:5 wäre das perfekte Nikolausgeschenk für mich


----------



## BastE (29. November 2020)

Na, das wär doch ein schöner Grund es endlich mal mit der Baitcaster zu probieren.
LH und Übersetzung 7.5:1 klingt gut!


----------



## prinz1 (29. November 2020)

LH, 7.5 : 1 wäre traumhaft!
Gruß an alle hier!

der prinz


----------



## Lenger06 (29. November 2020)

Ich würde das LH Model mit der 6.8er Übersetzung wählen. Danke sehr


----------



## yukonjack (29. November 2020)

Ich würde eine LH 7,5 :1 bevorzugen. Das wäre meine erste Rolle dieser Art überhaupt.


----------



## bic zip (29. November 2020)

Das Linkshand Modell in der 8,3 Übersetzung würde gut passen.


----------



## Bronni (29. November 2020)

Das LH-Modell mit 6,8:1 wäre mein Favorit, ideal für langsam geführte Wobbler!


----------



## ollidi (29. November 2020)

Als LH mit 7.5 : 1 wäre das die richtige Rolle für meinen nächsten Meterhecht.


----------



## Seele (29. November 2020)

Würde perfekt als LH auf das neue Norwegen Besteck passen. Wegen der großen Tiefen  wäre die 8,3:1 Übersetzung ideal.


----------



## Michael.S (29. November 2020)

LH mit 7.5:1


----------



## ralle (29. November 2020)

Die LH 7.5:1 wäre die perfekte Rolle zum Pollack überlisten - und das ist der Plan für 2021 !


----------



## Parsche (29. November 2020)

Die LH 7,5:1 wäre perfekt und ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. November 2020)

LH-Modell mit 6,8:1 würde meinem Gemüt entsprechen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (29. November 2020)

Falls ich der glückliche Gewinner bin, würde ich mich über eine LH 7.5 freuen.


----------



## eiszeit (29. November 2020)

Ja, da mach ich doch auch zum ersten Mal mit.
Der Mittelweg, 1:7,5 und LH wäre Super


----------



## Justin123 (29. November 2020)

LH mit 7.5:1 dürfte das passende für mich sein


----------



## rudolph (29. November 2020)

Die LH 7.5:1 wäre für mich perfekt um den Hechte auf den Zahn zu fühlen


----------



## rudolph (29. November 2020)

Die LH 7.5:1 wäre für mich perfekt um den Hechte auf den Zahn zu fühlen 
Sorry sollte nur ein mal erscheinen


----------



## spike999 (29. November 2020)

Würde mich sehr über die LH 7,5:1 freuen


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. November 2020)

Hab zwar bei insta schon mitgemacht, aber steht ja nicht das man nicht auch hier mitmachen darf 
Ich hätte gern LH 6.8:1 wenn ich das glück hätte


----------



## Malachin (29. November 2020)

LH-Modell mit 6,8:1 wäre Ideal bei uns am Vereinssee )


----------



## Slappy (29. November 2020)

Ich würde mich über eine LH mit 6.8:1 freuen


----------



## ditreu (29. November 2020)

Mein Favorit wäre eine RH mit 7.5:1 Übersetzung, auch das geringe Gewicht ist Vorteilhaft..


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2020)

Die LH 7.5:1 wäre die perfekte Rolle .Das wäre meine erste Rolle dieser Art überhaupt.


----------



## Thunder (29. November 2020)

LH mit 7.5 : 1


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (29. November 2020)

LH mit 8.3 : 1 wäre ideal- Schönen 1 Advent


----------



## summa4ever (29. November 2020)

Ich würde mich über ein LH Modell in 7.5:1 freuen


----------



## moochi (29. November 2020)

Moin, coole Aktion! Mich würde die LH mit der 8.3er Übersetzung schon sehr reizen. Allen viel Glück!


----------



## Pescador (29. November 2020)

Als willkommener Kontrast zu meinen uralten Vollglasknüppeln und kiloschweren quietschenden 60er-Jahre-Rollen, würde ich mich über so ein total modernes Teil voll freuen!   
Und zwar in folgender Ausführung:
LH-Modell mit Übersetzung 7.5 : 1 (75cm Schnureinzug)


----------



## Finke20 (29. November 2020)

Ich würde die  8.3 : 1 (83cm Schnureinzug) als LH nehmen.
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen ersten Advent.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2020)

ich möchte das 
Bilch​
eine bekommt
er war immer  nahe am gewinn und dann doch nicht  
die größe ist mir latte.


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2020)

LH mit einer Übersetzung von 8.3 :1


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. November 2020)

LH mit 8,3 Übersetzung


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2020)

OK, nehme auch eine LH 7,5:1, da meine billige Lixada doch eher nur was zum Ausprobieren war. Spaß macht die jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tauwurmjäger (29. November 2020)

Jupadai, jo die LH 7.5:1 wär schick


----------



## Chappy77 (29. November 2020)

Hallo, 
Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen welche gut ist.


----------



## nostradamus (29. November 2020)

Danke an das Team für die Mühe und Arbeit! Danke 

Die LH Variante mit einer Übersetzung von 7.5:1 wäre perfekt.


----------



## Spaßfischer (29. November 2020)

LH mit 7.5:1
Einen schönen 1. Advent


----------



## JottU (29. November 2020)

LH 7,5:1
falls ich gewinnen sollte


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2020)

Also bei mir steht noch eine BC Rute die auf eine Verheiratung wartet 
mit ner LH 7,5:1 wäre es die ideale Braut.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Jason (29. November 2020)

Die Rolle kostet viel Geld. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mooskugel (29. November 2020)

Weil ich mal so gar keine Ahnung habe. Schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an. LH mit 7,5:1
Das wäre dann sozusagen ein demokratisch gewähltes Adventskalender Geschenk.
Und wenn ich dann noch eine passende Rute dazu besorgen würde, könnte ich sogar einen völlig nichtsagenden Bericht dazu schreiben.


----------



## Bilch (29. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich möchte das
> Bilch​
> eine bekommt
> er war immer  nahe am gewinn und dann doch nicht
> die größe ist mir latte.


@nobbi1962, dass ist wirklich aufmerksam von Dir, aber dann müsste ich mir noch eine passende Rute kaufen; und lernen mit dem Ding umzugehen; und nach einem Jahr oder so, wenn ich das ganze gemeistert habe, werde ich wie ein Amerikaner aussehen


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @nobbi1962, dass ist wirklich aufmerksam von Dir, aber dann müsste ich mir noch eine passende Rute kaufen; und lernen mit dem Ding umzugehen; und nach einem Jahr oder so, wenn ich das ganze gemeistert habe, werde ich wie eine Amerikaner aussehen


ich mochte mal Amerikaner------jetzt suche ich nach Berliner nur mit Erdbeermarmelade


----------



## burlikomm (29. November 2020)

Ich würde das LH Model mit der 6.8er Übersetzung wählen. Danke sehr


----------



## Zanderstipper (30. November 2020)

Ich würde mich tierisch über die LH mit 7.5:1 freuen!


----------



## kv2408 (30. November 2020)

Linkshand mit 6,8 : 1 wäre supper.


----------



## phirania (30. November 2020)

Ich möchte keine....
Wünsche allen anderen Viel Glück.


----------



## Phoenix84 (30. November 2020)

Würde mich sehr über die LH 7.5:1 freuen.


----------



## Nuesse (30. November 2020)

Linkshand  7.5 : 1 BITTE


----------



## captn-ahab (30. November 2020)

Bronni schrieb:


> Das LH-Modell mit 6,8:1 wäre mein Favorit, ideal für langsam geführte Wobbler!



LH-Modell mit 6,8:1 

Detlev, da schließe ich mich an. War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Floriho (30. November 2020)

Hi,

das Linkshandmodel mit der Übersetzung 6,8 : 1, das wär meins.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2020)

Liebe auf den 1. Blick, gibt es ja tatsächlich.  

Da ich immer öfters vom Boot aus Angel, wäre dies *C2-7.5-LH* die richtige.

Allen viel Glück!


----------



## Parasit (30. November 2020)

Ich würde sehr gerne das LH-Modell mit der Übersetzung 6.8 : 1 (68 cm Schnureinzug) mit an meine Gewässer hier nehmen.


----------



## trawar (30. November 2020)

Na dann LH und • 6.8 : 1 (68 cm Schnureinzug)


----------



## Nelson Muntz (30. November 2020)

Cool, ein Adventskalender. Richtig gut Jungs 

Die LH Variante mit einer Übersetzung von 7.5:1 wäre perfekt.


----------



## rob (30. November 2020)

über eine LH mit 7.5:1 würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen! lg und schönen 1 advent rob


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. November 2020)

Ich hätte gern das Linkshandmodel mit der 8.3:1 Übersetzung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2020)

LH 8,3:1 wäre für mich optimal...
Würde mir sogar extra ne hübsche Rute dazu kaufen ...


----------



## blumax (30. November 2020)

die *RH-Modell  6.8 : 1 (68 cm Schnureinzug) da wüde ich mich freuen*


----------



## jkc (30. November 2020)

Ouh, 

linkshand und 7.5:1 übersetzt sollte es sein...


----------



## Abramis12 (30. November 2020)

Ich möchte gern ein Linkshandmodell mit 7,5:1 Übersetzung.


----------



## davidhecht (1. Dezember 2020)

Wahnsinnspreis! Ich würde mich sehr über eine LH in 7,5:1 freuen

Lg


----------



## willi130132 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
Linkshand mit 7,5:1 würde mir sehr gefallen
Danke


----------



## udonie (1. Dezember 2020)

Tolles Teil, würde gerne LH 7.5:1 mein eigen nennen - 2021 wieder Norwegen


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Dezember 2020)

Das Gewinnspiel ist abgeschlossen. Der Gewinner wurde benachrichtigt.


----------



## Nuesse (1. Dezember 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel ist abgeschlossen. Der Gewinner wurde benachrichtigt.



Sicher  ? Bei mir ist nix angekommen !


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch der oder dem Ausgelosten


----------



## nostradamus (1. Dezember 2020)

Gratulation dem Gewinner


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2020)

Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaa.


Habe gewonnen. Vielen lieben Dank an die @Anglerboard Redaktion


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch @hanzz. Wir wollen aber dann paar Bilder vom Wasser sehen


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

@Seele 
Jetzt muss erst mal ne neue Rute dafür angeschafft werden.  Ach und Schnur.

Und welche Köder werf ich damit ? Brauch dafür bestimmt auch neue Köder 

Aber dann folgen Bilder in Live vom Wasser.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Dezember 2020)

Gut das es dich getroffen hat. Sonst hätte ich jetzt den ganzen Shopping Stress,


----------



## Slappy (1. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch @hanzz


----------



## Kanal-Angler (1. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch hanzz jetzt lass Taten mit Bildern sprechen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2020)

Glückwunsch @hanzz


----------



## ollidi (1. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Habe gewonnen.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dicke Fische damit!


----------



## trawar (1. Dezember 2020)

@hanzz 
Viel Spaß damit, ich wünsche dir deine neuen PB´S damit.


----------



## Floriho (2. Dezember 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mariachi (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde die RH mit der 6.8:1 Übersetzung bevorzugen  Schöne Weihnachtszeit Euch Allen!


----------



## pikehunter (5. Dezember 2020)

LH-Modell mit Übersetzung 7.5 : 1 (75cm Schnureinzug) wäre ideal für mich


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2020)

Das Gewinnspiel ist seit dem 1.12. beendet  ...


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2020)

Die Rolle ist heute angekommen.

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Teil...


----------

